# Luxating Patella - Do they need surgery?



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

How do you determine if your doggie needs a surgury for Luxating Patella? Also, How do you know if your dog is in pain or not? My vet told me that I would not need it unless my baby is in pain. I just can't tell at all. I took her to 2 vets about this and 1 vet told me that it was a very mild case and her legs were moving very little so she didn't think it would be necessary at the moment. 

Another vet told me that he felt like it was moving so much it probably does not bother her because it was just so mobile that he didn't feel it was necessary because it probably doesn't hurt her because it's moving so much. 

Who To believe I have no idea. But they did both said, that they didn't think the surgery was necessary at the moment. 

She always runs around and around and around and is very active, but she stretches her leg alot during the day and always after waking up, just her hind legs and that's where she has it but does not seem to be in pain just her normal stretching it seems like, but my boy dog never stretches his hind leg .I have had 1 incident where her knee popped out and she yelped really loud and she put it back in place. Just her right hind leg. and I did take her to the vet right away and they asked me to just leave her in the kennel for 3 days so the swelling will go away, but she should be fine after that. Vet didn't give me any medication and I did ask about vitamins and they told me that he didn't think there really was anything for it. Do you know of any? Also any food that might help strengthen her legs?

I planned on not giving her surgery unless it was absolutely necessary ( like, she is in pain or it will cause major medical problems later), but I am so afraid she might be in pain and I am just not informed of it because they can not talk.

If anyone has any experience with this, can you please give me some insight? I am extremely worried about it rightnow and it will cost me a great amount of money, but if it's better for her to have it, then I am definetly going to get it, but since my vet is also kind of iffy about it, I am not going to get it rightnow. 

The other vet that told me that it was not that bad, told me that the subject of giving them surgery for this particular illness is still in question and many vets agree and also disagrees so she said she really didn't know what is best for her. 

I have done a great research on this, but still can't tell what's the best thing to do. I did contact the breeder and the breeder really was against the surgery because they said it's really risky to have surgery like that because they have to be in anestisia for a long time. ETC....

I know I am one of those pain in the butt worry about my babies freak, but you know they can't talk. I really can't get over this. If you are a vet or have had experience with this and can give me really good solid information I would really appreciate it so much.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did the vets grade Coco's knees? That is the best way to determine if she will need surgery or not.

This post from Dr. Jaimie is very informative and helpful:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41536


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am no expert on the subject, but I know patella's are graded with 1 being the lowest degree of slipping. I don't think they cause a lot of pain unless they get to where the knee stays out of place most of the time. This causes the little dog to kind of skip or only use three legs. If both vets said they are not too bad at this time I would just keep an eye on them during yearly exams. Try to keep your babies from jumping off furniture, stairs, etc. Dr. Jaimie could give you more detailed info on this....maybe you could PM her. Sorry I wasn't more help.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

unless your dog is holding it's leg up as that is a sign of pain i would not mess with it as the surgery is very hard on them

my dd is LP4 as shown on xray when she hurt her leg and they were not able to move them at all so they are cemented out at all times. This leaves them susceptible to acl tears and ruptures but she is walking fine now even after injury so unless she is holding up her leg or acting in pain not going to put her through any surgery.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you can supplement with cosequin - if it pops out just massage it back in place - if it gets to the point where this is all the time and holding leg up then consider surgery by a board certified orthopedic - whether they have surgery or not they will have arthritis as i have spoke to a couple orthopedics and vets regarding dee dee


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...uxating+patella

above is a link to a thread with some info i found on it and review dr jaimie as well that marj posted


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If the knee is popping out and the dog is skipping steps or lame, it is painful. If this happens regularly, I would see a boarded veterinary surgeon and discuss surgery. 

I prefer to do surgery sooner rather than later. While any surgical procedure interrupting the joint capsule will cause some arthritis, the amount of arthritis from the patella moving around and the higher risk of cruciate injuries and the arthritis from that is more severe in my experience. Having a pain free stable knee joint is my preference. 

If an experienced surgeon is performing the procedure with proper pre-anesthetic labwork and proper monitoring during surgery, it is pretty routine. 

I would suggest you seek a referral to a boarded surgeon and get their opinion on the grade of the knees and at what point surgery may be indicated for your dog.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, consult with a specialist. I, also, prefer surgery as soon as possible.

It's not that tough on the younger ones. My LBB bounced back within days, although he was
confined for eight-weeks, that was tough, as he wanted to play. 

My Daisy's leg's were terrible at her old age, due to patellas not being fixed. They were bowed (sp), we had problems, beyond repair.

She loved her little walks, and I was sad, in her senior years, to keep her still. Her little legs were a mess.

My Big Butt Henry also has terrible problems. His blood work just didn't pan out, a few times. Although he was older, I still wanted
it done. He is prone to seizures, and now on Phenobarbital. But yep, life would be easier for him, if not for his poor back legs.
Especially with that big butt they need to support. 

LBB's could have waited. But not in my eyes. I remember thinking, you're already blind, I certainly don't want you crippled, as well.

I prefer things "fixed" asap. And yep, better to do this at a young age, if needed. As the years go by, health, and age, may not
permit it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You mentioned stretching, especially when first waking. That isn't necessarily a sign the patella is misplaced. Dogs
stretch, just like humans upon waking or napping.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 7 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786784


> You mentioned stretching, especially when first waking. That isn't necessarily a sign the patella is misplaced. Dogs
> stretch, just like humans upon waking or napping.[/B]


 :smheat: Thanks for saying this I was getting ready to write the breeder and ask this very question. Coquette stretches her hind legs everytime she gets up from resting/napping in her dog bed for longer periods.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 7 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786780


> Yep, consult with a specialist. I, also, prefer surgery as soon as possible.
> 
> It's not that tough on the younger ones. My LBB bounced back within days, although he was
> confined for eight-weeks, that was tough, as he wanted to play.
> ...


 :goodpost: As Deb said and Dr. Jaimie said in her post (link), luxating patellas put stress on other joints as they try to compensate which can lead to other orthopedic problems.

Pat (2MaltMom) is going through that with her dear Archie. He is severely bow legged in the front and in constant pain from arthritis, pain that he must live with for the rest of his life because his luxating patellas weren't noticed by his vet until it was too late for surgery:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=45630&hl=


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I thought I would post Daisy's thread. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21132

I remember telling Sher, "if I had a time-machine, I would go back and fix her little legs". 

She lived, the majority of her life, with messed up legs. 

I think many don't look at the long run. It's a small puppy, perhaps a year, or two, old. 
Thinking it can wait, yet not thinking of the consequences years from now. 

So once again, yes, see a specialist, and take it from there.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for so much great info. 

I am going to find a vet that specializes in surgury and take her there to see.

She seems to be in grade 1 at the moment from watching her because her knee popped out only 1 time. 

I will get some supplement for her as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Jun 8 2009, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787428


> Thank you for so much great info.
> 
> I am going to find a vet that specializes in surgury and take her there to see.
> 
> ...


You can't grade her yourself. The knees need to be palpitated by your vet to be graded. Take her to an orthopedic vet as soon as possible and have her evaluated.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good Vet in either Montgomery Alabama, Birmingham Alabama, or Atlanta Georgia? I am worried some vets just say what they want ( That may not be good for my baby) to gain more income? So if you know of any good respectable solid vet I would really appreciate your recommendation


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How close are you to UGA?

http://www.vet.uga.edu/hospital/smallanimal/services.php


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep all of mine do this too and my other two do not have LP so this is very normal - demi does it alot and she does not have LP just a lazy girl lol


QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 7 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786790


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 7 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786784





> You mentioned stretching, especially when first waking. That isn't necessarily a sign the patella is misplaced. Dogs
> stretch, just like humans upon waking or napping.[/B]


 :smheat: Thanks for saying this I was getting ready to write the breeder and ask this very question. Coquette stretches her hind legs everytime she gets up from resting/napping in her dog bed for longer periods.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just make sure it is a board certified orthopedic surgeon that checks her out


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I actually live in Montgomery Alabama so that would be 3 hours of driving, but can be done. hehe


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie had both of her knees fixed in October. My vet, a specialist in orthopedics, said that after doing Josie's knees at only 3 years of age, she is going to start recommending that surgeries get done earlier, rather than later. She said that Josie's surgery went really well because I hadn't put it off until there was further damage. Josie had started having regular problems with her knees popping out. I wanted it fixed before it caused other problems and while she is young enough to recover easily. The vet and I decided to do both at one time since she is small and wouldn't be a problem for me to help support her. She was confined for six or eight weeks (I don't remember now) which was rough on her and me, but we both got through it. Josie's knees cost me about $1200 total. It was a big hit for me, but worth it because I got my little mountain goat back!

Josie says: My mommy got my legs fixed so I could run again!


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, $1200 is a lot of money for me, but with me, if my baby needs to have it then I will definetly pay for it even if I have to swipe my credit card and pay my bills by working more overtime. However, my breeder seemed to not like the idea of fixing the knee and also 2 vets I have seen also were not very pushing for her to have it done, but rather suggest that I don't at this time. I will be taking her to a special vet soon. 

I have heard of it becoming an arthritis later, but even if you get the surgery I heard it can become an arthritis later anyway and be a big mess. My girl loves to run around and play all the time. My boy dog is more of a calm love to lay and sit kind of a dude and my girl dog is more of a, I want to play play play and run run run kind of a girl. So they always chase each other many many times. 

I am just going to have to find a good Vet I guess.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The arthritis from invading the joint capsule with surgery is minuscule compared to the arthritis from a patella that luxates on its own.


----------



## carolinacutie4u (Jul 2, 2009)

I was told mine was stage 2 I guess and could be close to 3. I am trying to get another appoitment with another vetinarian who maybe specializes in this more. My main concern is I don't have the money to get this fixed and don't want to wait forever and have him with bad things as he gets older. Can some of you please give me a range of how much this surgery costs and what exactly it entails. I was told it was both his back legs


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what if they have LP4 and the patella is permanently outside and cannot be manipulated at all as my dee dee has in both back legs? Would arthritis be a risk with that since not moving? I know acl tear and rupture is risk with that but what about arthritis since nothing moving?

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 8 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787606


> The arthritis from invading the joint capsule with surgery is minuscule compared to the arthritis from a patella that luxates on its own.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is your dog lifting the leg, is it popping out and then dog in pain? This is the only way I would put mine through surgery as it is not a simple procedure but if mine was lifting leg, in pain, etc then it would be something i would do jmo

QUOTE (carolinacutie4u @ Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799842


> I was told mine was stage 2 I guess and could be close to 3. I am trying to get another appoitment with another vetinarian who maybe specializes in this more. My main concern is I don't have the money to get this fixed and don't want to wait forever and have him with bad things as he gets older. Can some of you please give me a range of how much this surgery costs and what exactly it entails. I was told it was both his back legs[/B]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Should you discourage walking on hind legs as well as jumping to avoid LP? Or is walking on hind legs without too much jumping fine? It's Casanova's newest trick this month. He's doing it all the time.


----------



## carolinacutie4u (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 2 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799846


> is your dog lifting the leg, is it popping out and then dog in pain? This is the only way I would put mine through surgery as it is not a simple procedure but if mine was lifting leg, in pain, etc then it would be something i would do jmo
> 
> QUOTE (carolinacutie4u @ Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799842





> I was told mine was stage 2 I guess and could be close to 3. I am trying to get another appoitment with another vetinarian who maybe specializes in this more. My main concern is I don't have the money to get this fixed and don't want to wait forever and have him with bad things as he gets older. Can some of you please give me a range of how much this surgery costs and what exactly it entails. I was told it was both his back legs[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
No nothing of the sorts with him. He never acts like he is in pain and can run and jump all the time perfectly fine. I am not going to put him through the surgery right now b/c he isn't acting like it's bothering him. The vet said he was probably born with it. I also think that him being so small that his weight won't affect it like others dogs. Thanks for writing back


----------



## carolinacutie4u (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 2 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799847


> Should you discourage walking on hind legs as well as jumping to avoid LP? Or is walking on hind legs without too much jumping fine? It's Casanova's newest trick this month. He's doing it all the time.[/B]


You have the cutest pictures 
Mine doggies new trick is getting on the coffee table for some reason and sleeping up there. lol I have no clue why though.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 2 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799847


> Should you discourage walking on hind legs as well as jumping to avoid LP? Or is walking on hind legs without too much jumping fine? It's Casanova's newest trick this month. He's doing it all the time.[/B]


Holly has always done this too. She can stand on those back two legs forever!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is exactly what orthopedic told me 80% of small dogs do not need the surgery and if it is not bothering them then they can conservatively manage it with cosequin and things such as this rather than surgery. 


QUOTE (carolinacutie4u @ Jul 2 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799885


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 2 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799846





> is your dog lifting the leg, is it popping out and then dog in pain? This is the only way I would put mine through surgery as it is not a simple procedure but if mine was lifting leg, in pain, etc then it would be something i would do jmo
> 
> QUOTE (carolinacutie4u @ Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799842





> I was told mine was stage 2 I guess and could be close to 3. I am trying to get another appoitment with another vetinarian who maybe specializes in this more. My main concern is I don't have the money to get this fixed and don't want to wait forever and have him with bad things as he gets older. Can some of you please give me a range of how much this surgery costs and what exactly it entails. I was told it was both his back legs[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
No nothing of the sorts with him. He never acts like he is in pain and can run and jump all the time perfectly fine. I am not going to put him through the surgery right now b/c he isn't acting like it's bothering him. The vet said he was probably born with it. I also think that him being so small that his weight won't affect it like others dogs. Thanks for writing back
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the vet laughed at me when dd was 6 months and she found it in her back right leg and i told her we will keep her from jumping off couch get stairs etc and she told dh SHE IS FUNNY lol so it is hard to not have them do things is what she was saying but definitely not encouraging things like frisbee and ball -- we had to cut out dd 3 hr frisbee sessions now as she would twist and turn and slide on the hard wood and tile NOT GOOD so vet said no more and we removed doggie stairs so she is floor bound as she cannot get up on couch 

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 2 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799847


> Should you discourage walking on hind legs as well as jumping to avoid LP? Or is walking on hind legs without too much jumping fine? It's Casanova's newest trick this month. He's doing it all the time.[/B]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha....Well, so I guess fetch is out of the question? Running, sliding, turning....sounds like fetch is out?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

does he have luxating patella?

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 2 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799903


> Haha....Well, so I guess fetch is out of the question? Running, sliding, turning....sounds like fetch is out?[/B]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

No I don't think so. The vet inspected him and she didn't say anything. But I don't want him to develop it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs can't live in a bubble. It is not healthy for them. Playing tug and fetch are important in keeping your dog well-muscled and healthy. That said, any play like this on a slippery surface is an accident waiting to happen. Play in the yard or put some area rugs down or foam mats (those puzzle pieces work well) down.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

then i would not worry about it if they did not diagnose it you are ok so play away but like jmm said on a better surface. Since dd hurt her leg we play tug with her etc but vet said no more frisbee as he does not want her to further hurt herself and due to her having a reaction to nsaids and antibiotics i do not want to take a chance of any surgery with her as everytime she gets a med something else happens so not willing to take any chances with this girl 


QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 2 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799907


> No I don't think so. The vet inspected him and she didn't say anything. But I don't want him to develop it![/B]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 8 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787606


> The arthritis from invading the joint capsule with surgery is minuscule compared to the arthritis from a patella that luxates on its own.[/B]


It's at least 4 and 5 years now that Alex had surgery for his cruciate ligament rupture. He is now 12 years old and does not show any sign of arthritis. It was expensive but I don't regret for a moment that he had the surgeries (we had to do both legs). The moment they start limping, have the surgery. Also if it's possible, don't let them jump. I know easier said than done. Mine is a jumper.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> is your dog lifting the leg, is it popping out and then dog in pain? This is the only way I would put mine through surgery as it is not a simple procedure but if mine was lifting leg, in pain, etc then it would be something i would do jmo[/B]


Alex had luxating patella and it never bothered him and it never popped out. But he is a jumper AND a climber and we think the cruciate ligament rupture came from climbing the baby gate we had. Our vet never recommended surgery before he started limping even tho we knew of the luxating patella.They repaired the patellas at the same time they took care of the ligament rupture.


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

I know I am late on this thread but my Coco has luxating patellas on both hind legs. Coco goes to The University of Florida College of Vet Medicine.  For a grade 1 or 2 surgery is generally NOT recommended because it is very mild. When they are grad 3 or higher with discomfort surgery would be recomended. Something that is fairly new is a round of Adequan shots. These were first started with racehorses, now dogs and humans will be offered something similar now as well. This is basically strong rounds of glucosamine and it works very quickly. Two a week for about 3 weeks then they go in when their knees seem to be sore for maintenance. You will know when she needs it because she will be a little slower or favor the legs more. Then Coco takes Desaquin pills daily (glucosamine plus other ingredients for joint lubrication). This keeps the knees feeling much better! My Coco is 7 and with these shots and supplements she runs like a puppy! Also UF vet said that I carry Coco too much...she need to walk and use those legs. She should not jump or run up stairs but walking and playing is encouraged! I used to carry her everywhere and Dr. Shaer (one of the best doctors there) told me she needs to run...she will get worse if she doesn't use the legs! Coco will be ok! Hope that information helps your Coco!  She is very cute by the way!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

there is also a new procedure now for arthritis where they use the fat cells from the dog and shoot that into the joints. It is not cheap about 3,000 but it is the latest thing for arthritis.


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 5 2009, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801169


> there is also a new procedure now for arthritis where they use the fat cells from the dog and shoot that into the joints. It is not cheap about 3,000 but it is the latest thing for arthritis.[/B]



That is great for dogs in alot of pain!!! It is amazing all the good new things that are being discovered!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

can someone please help? This morning Mia woke up and was perfectly fine while having breakfast but then all of sudden she lifted her back left leg and hopped to drink her water. I felt like my heart stopped right there. Then she sat down and kept licking her left paw (of the foot she raised.) She licked it sooo much that it was all wet. Then I touched her paw and her 2nd toe was very very sensitive..she pulled away and retracted right after i touched that particular toe. Then she proceeded to walk but she was not putting her full weight on that leg..she was walking like the way we do if we have blisters from new shoes. DH bought Mia in this afternoon and the vet (not her regular one, but still a very nice doctor) said that Mia does NOT have luxtating patella but her patellas might have luxtated, hence when she raised her foot earlier this morning. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?!!? I asked her to clarify and she said that sometimes knee caps can luxtate out of their normal place but they snap right back...and she told me to: DO NOTHING and DONT WORRY. She said she felt Mia's knees and they were in perfect place. Does that sound right!?!?!?

I cant help but worry when someone tells me "dont worry." 

Mia never ever lifted her leg like this before...she is walking fine now. I dont know what happened?!?!

I called Mia's breeder and he said that it sounded like her paw might have been cut a bit b/c she was just at the groomer's on Friday...Mia was groomed on Friday and I walked her all weekend and she was perfect fine. But this morning she wasnt. Maybe all the walking on the streets exacerbated any minor scrapes from the clippers at the groomers?!? I checked her paw again just now and her toe nail on that paw is cut really close to her quick. I cant see any visible cuts on her paw but she is really sensitive when I touch her 2nd toe...she still licks that paw...not as fervently as this morning but she is still licking it. 

What do I do?!?! Do I really do nothing like her vet said? Does anyone have this experience from the groomers??


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like nail cut too short and bothering her or she caught her nail on something as dd playing frisbee caught her nail once and lifted her leg for a little bit but after a while was walking fine. Just rest her for a couple days and see how she does 


QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 6 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801861


> can someone please help? This morning Mia woke up and was perfectly fine while having breakfast but then all of sudden she lifted her back left leg and hopped to drink her water. I felt like my heart stopped right there. Then she sat down and kept licking her left paw (of the foot she raised.) She licked it sooo much that it was all wet. Then I touched her paw and her 2nd toe was very very sensitive..she pulled away and retracted right after i touched that particular toe. Then she proceeded to walk but she was not putting her full weight on that leg..she was walking like the way we do if we have blisters from new shoes. DH bought Mia in this afternoon and the vet (not her regular one, but still a very nice doctor) said that Mia does NOT have luxtating patella but her patellas might have luxtated, hence when she raised her foot earlier this morning. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?!!? I asked her to clarify and she said that sometimes knee caps can luxtate out of their normal place but they snap right back...and she told me to: DO NOTHING and DONT WORRY. She said she felt Mia's knees and they were in perfect place. Does that sound right!?!?!?
> 
> I cant help but worry when someone tells me "dont worry."
> 
> ...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 6 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801883


> sounds like nail cut too short and bothering her or she caught her nail on something as dd playing frisbee caught her nail once and lifted her leg for a little bit but after a while was walking fine. Just rest her for a couple days and see how she does
> 
> 
> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 6 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801861





> can someone please help? This morning Mia woke up and was perfectly fine while having breakfast but then all of sudden she lifted her back left leg and hopped to drink her water. I felt like my heart stopped right there. Then she sat down and kept licking her left paw (of the foot she raised.) She licked it sooo much that it was all wet. Then I touched her paw and her 2nd toe was very very sensitive..she pulled away and retracted right after i touched that particular toe. Then she proceeded to walk but she was not putting her full weight on that leg..she was walking like the way we do if we have blisters from new shoes. DH bought Mia in this afternoon and the vet (not her regular one, but still a very nice doctor) said that Mia does NOT have luxtating patella but her patellas might have luxtated, hence when she raised her foot earlier this morning. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?!!? I asked her to clarify and she said that sometimes knee caps can luxtate out of their normal place but they snap right back...and she told me to: DO NOTHING and DONT WORRY. She said she felt Mia's knees and they were in perfect place. Does that sound right!?!?!?
> 
> I cant help but worry when someone tells me "dont worry."
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


thank you so much!!! maybe it was her toenail...she was licking it last night again but not this morning. Mia is walking perfectly normal now...thank goodness. she really gave me a fright yesterday, i couldnt even drive and stay in my lane. lol. i am going to pray that she continues to walk normally....thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think she would be licking her paw if it was her knee. She must have had something to do with her paw be it a cut or the nail being to short.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (mllecoco @ Jul 4 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801135


> I know I am late on this thread but my Coco has luxating patellas on both hind legs. Coco goes to The University of Florida College of Vet Medicine. For a grade 1 or 2 surgery is generally NOT recommended because it is very mild. When they are grad 3 or higher with discomfort surgery would be recomended. Something that is fairly new is a round of Adequan shots. These were first started with racehorses, now dogs and humans will be offered something similar now as well. This is basically strong rounds of glucosamine and it works very quickly. Two a week for about 3 weeks then they go in when their knees seem to be sore for maintenance. You will know when she needs it because she will be a little slower or favor the legs more. Then Coco takes Desaquin pills daily (glucosamine plus other ingredients for joint lubrication). This keeps the knees feeling much better! My Coco is 7 and with these shots and supplements she runs like a puppy! Also UF vet said that I carry Coco too much...she need to walk and use those legs. She should not jump or run up stairs but walking and playing is encouraged! I used to carry her everywhere and Dr. Shaer (one of the best doctors there) told me she needs to run...she will get worse if she doesn't use the legs! Coco will be ok! Hope that information helps your Coco!  She is very cute by the way![/B]


Ok my baby has been on medication (Rimadyl) for the past 10 days and today she started limping again....  She too is a grade 1 or 2, so for those of you in the same boat do you suggest I return to the vet for additional advice or contact a board certified orthopedic surgeon? 

Mllecoco I hope this new procedure works for my baby.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Aug 23 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821358


> Ok my baby has been on medication (Rimadyl) for the past 10 days and today she started limping again....  She too is a grade 1 or 2, so for those of you in the same boat do you suggest I return to the vet for additional advice or contact a board certified orthopedic surgeon?
> 
> Mllecoco I hope this new procedure works for my baby.[/B]



Terry36, I left you some links of my recent experience & patella surgery "diary", you may want to check them out in your other post.

Your Luxating Patella Post


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

i don't have time to read this whole thread but i can share our experience.  We took miko to numerous vets and grading of his luxating patellas really varied (from 1-3)-- obviously this is very subjective and poorly reproducible. In the end, i found a vet i really trusted and i really evaluated facts for myself. we decided to do the surgery (this was at least 4 years ago) on both of his knees and he has done amazingly well. You would never know he had the surgery!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I am very worried about this.


----------

